# Leaking pond



## JustGotOff (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a 1/4 acre pond and I'm on year two now that the pond is leaking.it stays about 10 inches below the overflow pipe. It fills somewhat after a heavy rain, but slowly leaks back down and remains 10 inches low. So I I understand the leak has to be where the water level drops to but I've searched for 2 years now for potential leaks. I've tried sodium bentonite. Any ideas?


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

JustGotOff said:


> I have a 1/4 acre pond and I'm on year two now that the pond is leaking.it stays about 10 inches below the overflow pipe. It fills somewhat after a heavy rain, but slowly leaks back down and remains 10 inches low. So I I understand the leak has to be where the water level drops to but I've searched for 2 years now for potential leaks. I've tried sodium bentonite. Any ideas?


I have the same problem....and also tried the Bentonite...I have


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

ditch/dike on one side and suspect that area but have never been able to confirm...I would think some pond contractor should have suggestions...?


----------



## JustGotOff (Jun 17, 2012)

I too have been focusing on the overflow side of the pond, filling suspected holes and crevices with clay, bentonite. No luck. After heavy rain the woods behind the dam side of the pond has a lot of standing water which leads me to belive it's coming from the pond thru the leak.no muskrats, I guess I'll have to keep trying to hunt down the source.


----------

